# How do you know if a foal is getting enough milk?



## chandab (Jun 14, 2009)

My mare foaled a week ago today. She seemed to have plenty of colostrum and then milk the first few days, but now her bag seems extremely deflated. Filly seems to have lots of energy and is bright and alert, and goes for the bag often. Since her bag looks so deflated, I tried to express a little milk with a "syringe pump" and got absolutely nothing, is this normal? Or do I need to see about getting mare some domperidone? Or, get the foal on milk replacer? [Mare is maiden and takes good care of her foal, keeps good track of her and all; but I'm worried filly isn't getting enough.]


----------



## ruffian (Jun 14, 2009)

If the foal is bright and alert, she's getting enough.


----------



## Joanne (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the filly is keeping her "deflated".

As long as the filly is doing fine, she is getting enough, just keeping the mare sucked dry.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 14, 2009)

My filly was born on Tuesday. She is my first foal ever. I had the Vet out to be sure she had gotten all the colostrom she needed. Her IGg was perfect! Her belly is round and she is running laps, is full of energy, is bright and alert! I'm constantly watching her on cam. This is my first foal, and this is how I know she is doing well!


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2009)

Joanne said:


> I think the filly is keeping her "deflated".
> As long as the filly is doing fine, she is getting enough, just keeping the mare sucked dry.


I wasn't sure if a foal could/would keep a mare dry.

I do know the mare does't seem to be drinking as much water as she probably should, so I'm going to add a little pinch of salt to her daily feed to help her feel the need to drink more water. And, since she doesn't drink as much as I'd like to see, I'm also still feeding her a daily soaked beet pulp meal (I usually only feed it in the winter, but saved part of my last bag for this mare).

Thank you everyone for the replies, it helps set my mind at ease a little bit. Filly really is full of herself, so that's good, but I still worry about mare producing enough (she eats like a pig, so getting plenty of input to make good milk).


----------



## Minimor (Jun 15, 2009)

If the foal wasn't getting enough milk she would be lethargic & dull--no energy, not so bright eyed. We had one like that several years ago--we knew the mare didn't have a lot of milk so watched the foal to see if he needed more, and he did--he was getting enough to exist, but not enough to thrive on. We started giving him goat's milk, and he perked right up and was like a different foal. The mare never did make much milk--I have no idea what the problem was. She foaled again this year and has plenty of milk, thank goodness.

From the sounds of it your foal is doing fine & getting enough to eat.


----------



## horsehug (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with the others, Chanda.

If she is active and alert and playful she is getting enough. And you are great at knowing how to feed so I am sure you will make sure the mare has enough feed also. 

I worry lots more if a mare's bag gets hard and full. Then you know the foal is NOT sucking enough and is sick probably!

Susan O.


----------



## Marty (Jun 15, 2009)

Me too Chanda! Glad I"m not the only one here that is such a worrier. I"m such a worry wart and as parnoid as they come. I had the same thing going on here thinking my colt was starving and being deprived I couldn't take my eyes off of him for days and nights worried sick there was no milk and he was going to lay down and die of starvation. Son of a gun the little wild Redneck was sucking the daylights out of mama keeping her bag small and at 3 days he was eating or trying to eat her food too but she won't share. At one week old I finally gave him his own little bowl.......little pig. I can't wait to see your filly!!! Ain't it exciting????????


----------

